# OIL FILTER WRENCHES



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

What do you members use for oil filter wrenches? I'm leaning toward the cup type. I'm just having a hard time finding a good heavy duty one. Please advise if you have any information as to brand to buy.
My application is a 2006 Frontier kingcab, with a 4.0 liter. Filter is a Nissan 15208-9E000.
Thanks in advance for your help.

Westex


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

I found a Valvoline 65-67mm cap filter wrench at Walmart that fits the Nissan filter for the 4.0 engine.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

try the 3 armed "claw" type i have the best luck with that because the harder you turn the tighter it gets. is this your first oil change in the truck?


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

This is the first oil and filter change. From what I've read so far I am expecting trouble with the filter removal. that's why I am looking for a good heavy duty filter removal tool.

westex


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

should i laugh now or just wait? i did my first oil change thursday night and i can tell you, its not pretty.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

its not that bad...just dont stick your hand up through that little access hole (which really is just a drain hole) in the skidplate. either take the whole skid off or go in from the side (but if you go in from the side, take off the cover off the drain hole or you'll have a nice mess to clean up. and unscrew the filter slowly ...or you'll have a mess to clean up (unless you took off the whole skid).

Getting ready for #6 in a week or so. Probably should just buy a case of NAPA filters since the wife's accord takes the same filter as the fronty...


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

One brand of oil filter wrenches stands head and shoulders above the others: *Lisle Tools*.

http://www.lislecorp.com/tool_search_results.cfm?Search=oil+filter

I prefer end-cap (or 'cup') type wrenches for my Nissan. I bought one at an AutoZone or some other bigbox automotive retailer. Don't get too caught up in brand name. Any metal cap/cup filter that fits the intended filter _snuggly_ will work fine.


----------



## shayner (Mar 14, 2006)

my first oil change was not that bad on an 05 cc frontier. yes, i got a little messy, but it is an oil change, and with the location of the filter is next to impossible not to get a little oily

edit:
and i am not sure, but the oil wrench i had is a cup-like wrench, but spring loaded so it grips the filter as you turn on the filter


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

i use a strap wrench for removal, and a cap wrench to tighten


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

you really shouldnt use a wrench to tighten an oil filter. a filter should only be tightened till its snug on the engine then turned another 1/4 turn. dont forget to dip your finger in some new oil and run it around the rubber gasket. this helps prevent the gasket from sticking to the filter plate when you remove it at your next oil change.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Mylt1 said:


> you really shouldnt use a wrench to tighten an oil filter. a filter should only be tightened till its snug on the engine then turned another 1/4 turn. dont forget to dip your finger in some new oil and run it around the rubber gasket. this helps prevent the gasket from sticking to the filter plate when you remove it at your next oil change.



I agree. I tighten my oil filters on my Frontier by hand as tight as I can and I've never seen a drop of oil residue on the filter when I change them. I lay on my back with my head near the front right wheel and use my left arm to tighten the filter and it works fine.

To remove it, I use a cup-style filter wrench attached to a 3" socket extension attached to a ratchet, and it gets the filter off easily. I've found that the rubber-plastic style cap wrench works much better than the thin metal ones.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Agreed, I just use my hands to both tighten and remove, never had a problem with leaks. I do like the thin metal ratchet types if I can find one that fits for really tight or hot filters. Also, as stated above, coat of fresh oil on the rubber gasket helps quite a lot making it a cinch for removal.


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

I found a oil filter wrench at O'reilly's auto parts. It is a Plews #70-781 for 65-68mm filters.
I fits like a glove.
Thanks for all your responses.

Westex


----------

